# "Vintage" brand of guitars



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Hey all, new to the forum. I am looking at a "Vintage" brand of used guitar. The owner really doesnt know anything about it other than the brand name. I have only communicated via email to this point, but he doesnt think there is a model number. 

Here is a couple of pics of it that he sent me;

http://www.pembinavalleyonline.com/images/com_adsmanager/ads/62536b.jpg

http://www.pembinavalleyonline.com/images/com_adsmanager/ads/62536a.jpg

I would appreciate any feedback on the guitar.

Cheers!


----------



## Shepody (Mar 8, 2008)

Not sure if this info is helpful or not, but Marschell's Music on Henderson Hwy in Winnipeg carries that brand of guitar. To my knowledge there are no other Vintage retailers in town. Last year they were going for something like $700.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I went and looked at this guitar, turns out its a Vantage, not a Vintage. Apparently the owner can't read....

I did go to that Mar-Shell's Music and looked at the 2 Vintage guitars they had, did'nt care for the style of either one them.

At any rate, this other guitar is a Vantage 832GDT, unsure if its any good or not, has 3 pickups, all of them say "vantage" on them.

Cheers


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Scroll down this page to "vantage"...start clicking all the links...

http://www.jedistar.com/jedistar_vintage_guitar_dating_v.htm


Here's a video of an almost identical model...

[video=youtube;JyQk0i8Yn9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyQk0i8Yn9M&feature=related[/video]




This trademark was established in Matsumoku, Japan, around 1977. Original production was based in Japan from 1977 to 1990. Distributed by Music Industries Corporation of Floral Park, NY, since 1987. Instruments manufactured in Korea since 1990. [Source: Blue Book]

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Guitar-General-649/Vantage-v100-1.htm

http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/vantage.html

http://www.wietsesguitars.nl/pagina9a.html

Vantage Bass dating snippet:

Serial no. 108001 was dated as 1981 based on the SN and was made in the Matsumoku plant..
and another comment: The Japanese basses produced in the Matsumoku factory usually had six- or seven-digit serial numbers, with the first digit or two denoting the year. [Source: Talkbass forum in 2005]

http://www.therathole.org/guitar/here/my_guitars.html

Vantage VS 600 http://wietsesguitars.nl/page44.html

Vantage catalogs

http://www.matsumoku.org/models/vantage/catalogs.html

http://members.dslextreme.com/users/jb007/vantage_cat/Data/page.htm?0,0

Forum http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/index.php


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Also there's a thread on this very forum http://www.guitarscanada.com/vintage/25144-vintage-vantage-matsumoku-japan-1976-1986-a.html about Vantage guitars.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Hey, thanks for all the great info. The interesting thing about this "cheapy" guitar is that it has a Floyd Rose locking tremelo set up on it. I have actually started a new thread for the Vantage, rather than the Vintage.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/41444-vantage-832gdt.html

Cheers


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a Vintage Icon Gold top. They are imported from England. The Company is John Hornby Skewes. They make some really nice guitars. Made in Asia but a lot of them come with Wilkinson hardware and pickups. I found mine new at Pongetti's Music in Hamilton Ontario. I paid just over 400 without a case, and it needed a fret level to make it a great playing guitar.
Wilkinson P90s, set neck, Gold top, Dark back. A really nice guitar. 
BTW Matsumoka is one of the best guitar makers in Japan.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vintage is a fancy name for "old." If you're collecting, that's fine. If you're looking for quality, it's like everything else. Today's manufacturing techniques are far and above what was in vogue when these vintage guitars were made and the quality today is almost always far superior to what was produced 30, 40 and 50 years ago.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This post is about "Vantage" brand guitars...not "vintage"...


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Vintage is a fancy name for "old." If you're collecting, that's fine. If you're looking for quality, it's like everything else. Today's manufacturing techniques are far and above what was in vogue when these vintage guitars were made and the quality today is almost always far superior to what was produced 30, 40 and 50 years ago.


 What the original poster said was that the Add was for a Vintage guitar. He later states that it was a Vantage guitar.
There IS a brand called Vintage. 

http://www.jhs.co.uk/vintageelectric.html
They are very nice guitars.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

The Vintage brand isn't too bad, they make copies of the "classic" body styles and use Wilkinson Hardware. The same company that makes the $3000-$5000 fret king guitars in the UK makes them in Indonesia and Vietnam. I've seen some Vintages around for $450-$800. The Wilkinson hardware on most of them is worth the price, but you really need to try them out, some are better than others.

However if it's a Vantage, they're old and if it's in good shape worth a look


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Wilkinson is actually in on their Tele model (Vintage). I tried one - if it is any representation of what's to expect from their line, I'd go with a MIM Fender first.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

You are correct Zman, the ad was for a Vintage (not as in "old", but a brand). It turns out the seller can't read very well, as it clearly says "Vantage" on the guitar....


----------

